

Looking for non-technical cofounder - AlexTheFounder

I'm very ready to take my web site public, it would be really helpful to get someone experienced in community management/public relations on board. This is a good opportunity for a person skilled in webmarketing/copywriting to become second cofounder in a promising startup.<p>We can go with a contract-like engagement initially, $100 per few hours/day, + stock<p>I'm London based, though you don't necessarily have to be.
Please respond to alexthefounder at googlemail.com
======
hugh
Wait, you want to have them as a co-founder _and_ you want to pay them a
hundred bucks an hour?

I can see one or the other, but not both. If the amount of stock is trivial
then they're an employee or contractor, not a co-founder. And if the amount of
stock is large then you shouldn't be paying them that kind of money as well.

~~~
AlexTheFounder
Not per hour. The point is to avoid usual confusion at the initial stage of
getting into the context of the project. People can be afraid to spend that
extra hour to get fully aware of the thing and without that hour they just
pass off not understanding the idea at all.

Later on the person have to decide if s/he want to continue as "true" founder,
non paid in cash :)

------
jakewolf
How about a little hint as to what area your startup is in? Some of us here
are definitely interested in working in X, but not Y.

~~~
AlexTheFounder
My project is featuring a new approach to meet people online, dating so to
say, but completely different from the rest, believe it or not :)

------
djworth
Why limit yourself to a non-technical cofounder? Are you a single founder or
are there other hacker founders working with you?

~~~
AlexTheFounder
I wanted to highlight the fact that having good communicating skills is a must
for second cofounder. At the moment I'm alone and since the project is mostly
done, I would not expect to need someone technical, unless things will go
really well :)

------
terpua
I recommend contacting Chris Messina [<http://twitter.com/factoryjoe>] and
Tara Hunt [<http://twitter.com/missrogue>]. Tara wrote the book on "social
capital" (i.e. community building).

~~~
AlexTheFounder
They look pretty busy already :) I think that having someone to contact me
after reading my post on YC could be interpreted as a sign of that person
"startup readiness"

